
Turn Off Your Push Notifications. All of Them - walterbell
https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-your-push-notifications/
======
imartin2k
Exactly what I've done a few months ago. I don't miss them at all. Soon, push
messages probably will be considered one of the most ridiculous phenomena of
the early mobile era.

I can't believe that there was a time during which I accepted news apps
pushing breaking news onto my homescreen.

